# Thinking of moving from an Evo IX to an R34 GTR, worth it?



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Sorry if these questions seem silly but totally new to the skyline scen but am very interested. So as per the title, im thinking of moving from an Evo IX (400BHP) to an R34 GTR (around 500/600 bhp). Has anyone on here done something similar or driven an evo who owns an R34 and do you think its worth it?

Im just wondering what the main differences are such as:
1. Maintainence
2. Mpg
3. Servicing Costs
4. Drivability
5. Reliability

I also wondered what the best model of the r34 is apart from the z tune.

Many thanks and appreciate your help in advance.

Jon


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

i Had evo's before.....

My last car was an evo X before i bought my R34 gtr v spec.

Total different car, maintenance is way more expensive thats for sure ( i live in holland )
parts are very hard to get over here.

Got it single turbo build as i blown one of my turbo;s 3 months after i bought my car.
now it has got 585 HP and is doing 200 250 Kilometer on a full tank.

So not very economic LOL

But apart from that.... the R34 GTR is awesome!!!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Ushers99 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry if these questions seem silly but totally new to the skyline scen but am very interested. So as per the title, im thinking of moving from an Evo IX (400BHP) to an R34 GTR (around 500/600 bhp). Has anyone on here done something similar or driven an evo who owns an R34 and do you think its worth it?
> 
> ...



Hi i have had my R34 GTR for 7 months since selling my evo 5 - 

1. Maintainence - same as evo
2. Mpg - similar depending on right foot-age
3. Servicing Costs - same as evo 
4. Drivability - fantastic and will beat the evo on everything except simgle track hill climb type roads
5. Reliability - nothing so far at all (touch wood)


I have loved every second in my R34 it feels no where near its age and is fantastic.

Replacement parts will be vastly more expensive as will aftermarket parts - skyline tax but ...its worth it how many do you see on the roads??

i was "informed" on the MLR that my GTR will be (bought it never driven one through JM-Imports from JP) fat, slow and un-impressive. WRONG lol

its acceleration is just breathtaking (smooth and never ending) ,fantastic handling (does have coilies and some updated bits and bobs) and grips the road in way that isn't real (only beaten by the R35 IMHO)


i compare mine to GT3's (older model) evos,supras,scoobs as have driven and my friends/dad/brother owns performance cars and so far all have found my GTR very impressive.


Sorry if i am soundic like some kind of Nazi propaganda but i was actually very nervous about buying it based on what the guys were saying and oh so were they wrong .My mate ow owns my evo and is speechless by the GTR.


With regards to model ,its all budget realy - my order of preference (exluding Z-tune)
V-Spec II Nür 
M-Spec Nür 
V-Spec II N1 
-Spec N1 
V-Spec II 
M-Spec
V-Spec - (what i have)
Standard


----------



## Ushers99 (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for the reply mate... really helpful information....

So what power is your R34 running?

where would be the best place to purchase one? any recommendations as there seem to be none for sale on her or very limited numbers?

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I went through JM-imports

I';ll be honest was really nervous as had never met jurgen and handing over 20K + for a car to be imported , but its ended up just great.

When i walked in i was just blown away soo chuffed to bits.

He didn't lie or imbelesh anything told me exactly what i can get for my money (if i go below 25K i will end up with a car needing much more in repair / maintenance) and he was fantastic to deal with.


I cannot go without mentioning Newera too , matty especially has helped to empty my wallet of cash for parts and my mate has just purchased a bayside blue 32 GTR off Newera so will let him update with that


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

You won't find as many R34GTRs for sale as Evos.

I can't help with the comparison, as I've not had an evo, but I can tell you the R34 is a joy. I am an avid car swapper, but three years in and no hint of me wanting to change it yet.  For such a big car I love how light and agile it feels. 

I am sure you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

tonigmr2 said:


> You won't find as many R34GTRs for sale as Evos.
> 
> I can't help with the comparison, as I've not had an evo, but I can tell you the R34 is a joy. I am an avid car swapper, but three years in and no hint of me wanting to change it yet.  For such a big car I love how light and agile it feels.
> 
> I am sure you won't be disappointed!


I was quite surprised how light & small it felt compared to my 350Z which is around a similar weight & a bit smaller 

One of my best mates has an Evo 7 & its nice enough to drive & its pretty quick, feels a bit more raw than my R34 does but the R34 is a much nicer place to be.

Also +1 for JM-Imports, I got my car from Jurgen & very happy with it - although like Lewis, Matty seems to take care of any spare cash I have :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi 

Drop me a on we are in Japan 

(newera imports based in tokyo)

So Miguel inspects the cars in person

We don't buy via agents like everyone else 

So all you'r £ goes in the car

R34s (decent ones) are v hard to come by, but we have access to some of the best Japan has

Just pm me


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

drop me a PM mate..

we have guys in Japan that personally check cars for us.

And the service we offer in UK on arrival is second to none (check us out on facebook - the cars get a full prep along with mechanical services too).

Japan based sellers cant offer that.

supplied many to UK..

as above x2 happy R34 owners.

so all your £ goes in the cars and not to someone else..

;-)


----------

